
Show HN: HN Proxy that Transforms Upvote Buttons into Links for TUIs (like lynx) - mzzter
https://hnproxy.glitch.me
======
mzzter
I couldn't figure out how to upvote posts when browsing HN through the lynx
browser. So this pass-through proxy replaces the caret with an "[upvote]" text
that is clickable in a lynx browser. User data is not persisted in the server.

